# Intl Dressage Rider / Trainer Andrew Day Clinic this Sat Jan 09



## Georgie1234 (4 January 2016)

Only 2 places remain for Saturday Jan 09 Clinic with:

Andrew Day:

 International 3 Day Event and Dressage rider and trainer. 

  Trained in Germany and with Arthur Kottas, Charles de Kunffy and Christine Stuckleburger. 

 Senior Biomechanics Lecturer at the TTT (Training the Teachers of Tomorrow Trust) 

 Co-author of 101 Schooling Exercises: For Horse and Rider

 As well as training his own horses to Grand Prix, and his 4 children to International level Team places. Andrew has a great passion for teaching all levels, ages and abilities of both riders and horses, 

o for cultivating a secure, deep and harmonious partnership between horse and rider 

o A thorough understanding of the classical system of Dressage training; balance, self carriage, comfort and mutual trust. 

o Employs comprehensive and highly structured teaching and coaching methods offered in a friendly, sympathetic and humorous manner

 With over 20 years experience coaching all levels of horse and rider Andrew is an Internationally respected and experienced trainer.

At Southwick near Trowbridge / Frome BA14

Contact us if you are interested or for more details!

https://www.facebook.com/Equitation-At-The-Lodge-1515997748622262/


----------

